# PPB this week 5-9 Mar 06



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Who's up for a pre or post work trip?

This weekend's pretty much out for me, but I'm keen for a trip or two.

Any takers or preferred times/places?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Heya Tim ... seabreeze is showing a rippa morning thursday and i will keen to get out early AM, but we know how quickly those great forecasts change.

If the conditions hold good im thinking either out of Chelsea (squid/flapheads) or try again at Ricketts which i havent fished for a while.

In saying that, im easily swayed for other locations if other options are presented that sound enticing...


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Dunno Tony, looks to me like Friday would be more suited to your SINK, oops I mean SIK :lol:

Thursday's looking a bit blowy, but then again so was today, and there isn't a hint of wind here.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yep good 1 Tim...i can laff till it does happen mate :lol:

as good as that seabreeze site may be its damn frustrating as the forcast changes reguraly....im keen to get out on the bay, especially being a comp week, but cant work out a good day as the week now looks to be fair rough....


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Tomorrow (Wednesday) morning is looking to be the go for me.

Sunnyside 6am launch unless it's bliwing a gale.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah maybe i could manage that... the ENE winds should give a little shelter at sunnyside right ? if i go though i will try for a 5am launch...i cant travel for an hour for less than 3 hours on the water :twisted:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

5:00!

You're a madman.

Catch ya on the pond mate, and anyone else is welcome of course.

Look for Tony attached to a big blue sea anchor, Or me zooming along on a big banana so quick that the lures are tapping the water ever 100m :mrgreen:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

damn that seabreeze... oh well, im committed now (cars loaded)


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

She'll be right mate :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, fuggit, I'll try and get there for that. Don't think I'll have to try too hard. Seeya in the morning


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

IM SHATTERED FELLAS...was all set to go, alarm was armed for 3.40am BUT went off at 5am :shock: :evil:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

No wuckas.

I launched at 6, but felt uncomfortable, not sure why, plenty of swell, but not mure than I've pedalled in before.

Turned around and loaded the yak back on the car.

Not sure what it was but something felt...wrong.

Met up with 511 in the carpark, good to meet ya mate.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah really, good on ya for trusting your gut/instinct mate... well shit i hope we hear back from 5/11 :shock:

i still have to get out for a yakfish though, my car still has yak on the roof :lol: and friday night is shaping up to be very subdued...

we'll see.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

511 didn't head out either.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

It arrived, better late than never. Picked up my new teal kingfisher baby at 4.45 and hit Frankston, base of olivers hill at 5pm. Had to go out at seven so I packed a spin rod and a rapala lure recommended by the billfisher guys. It was rough & blowy but I was too keen to feel bad and headed out. I will keep it short but, go 2 snapper in the hour, one very small and the second was 1kg 40cm keeper. I thought I was hooked on kayak fishin before I even hit the water, sheeish Im up for a trip anytime, anywhere just pm me. My first snapper, anyone want to buy some floats long rods and some coarse fishin gear, yak fishing is great. Im hooked. My family may never see me again
seeya
squizz


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Rippa fish mate, beaut way to blood the new yah, congrats.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Ripper fish on your first outing in your new yak, and on a trolled lure too. Catch you out on the water sometime. I envy you being so close to the bay that you can head out and still make that 7pm commitment.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

TOP TOP EFFORT Squizz ... 40 cm snapper on your first run thats awesome. great lure too mate, i have caught a few smaller pinkies on same lure (from what i can make out in pic).

and i echo Kevins remarks...living there by the water is bloomin awesome.For all you guys living along the coast the ENVY factor is heart-renching.as i said to misses i would spend more time on the water than on land if i lived even 1/2 hour closer to the water....

keeping a damn close eye on seabreeze Squizz im confident i will be getting out on the water tommorrow early AM.
Are you set up with fishfinder etc???

P.S. make sure you enter the online fishing comp, as there are too few vic enteries and i reckon your snapper there might be a contender.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I was in so much of a rush to get on the water I have no set up at all. She was nude, not even a seat, even forgot my paddle leash. More organised now, got the seat and paddle leash, the sounder is on the way, the rod holders are on the way, the crate exists in my head but the good news is I bought a knife and pliers that float and a net that folds up and I own two lures and some soft plastics. Im going to have a nother paddle tonite and again in the morning. Let me know if you are going to sunnyside


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Tomorrow morning looks good, you got a new alarm Tony?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

lol... i bloody have mate... bought the old traditional alarm clock (batteries) as a back up so i now have 2 alarm clocks set at 1 minute apart. 

yeah i will be hitting sunnyside tommorrow..very early AM,i'll put a quik post up of trip hey... :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: how stupid am i(no need to answer that ANYBODY)...this IS in trips section... :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm 50/50 at this stage guys.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

unless things turn real nasty im definietly in for an early run tommorrow.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

ask NOT why i didnt get there this morning... :evil:...for THAT i cannot say.

aiming to get out tonight after work.


----------

